# Eastfork lake catfish tournament



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm trying to find out if there is a tournament this weekend. There is always one around the 4th


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

It's July 18th! 7pm-2am. Also there is a 2 day tournament there. You can fish boat or bank. It's being put on by I believe the county. I'll post a link if I can find it


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.empowersmeboard.org/
Scrool down and find the catfish link.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks whodeynati!!! Im wanting to go out tonight and didn't want to be in anyones way


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought about going tonight, I just enjoy the river to much.lol


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Pushing this to the top. Their is tournament is tomorrow night 7pm-2am.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the way-in at the bantom ramp


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Just went down to the ramp in afton


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

hey lonewolf, do they pull big cats out of that east fork lake during that turny?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to try to stay up and see the way-in tonight to see. I've lived by the lake all my life but I have always bass fished. I've talked to guys that say they catch some nice ones but no first hand.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

me and a buddy of mine love cat fishing and i talked to him about going down and try that tournament. i checked it out on the link you posted and it sounds like it would be fun. how far is it from cleveland do you think?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> Is the way-in at the bantom ramp


The tournament tonight is at the tate ramp. Which I believe is also the bantam ramp.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

mike oehme said:


> me and a buddy of mine love cat fishing and i talked to him about going down and try that tournament. i checked it out on the link you posted and it sounds like it would be fun. how far is it from cleveland do you think?


Far! Lol. 
I'd say 4-5 hours?


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

i wont make it tonight. looking to do the one in september


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I left mid way through it.. the wife and I handled the 1st and 2nd severe storm. Heard of another coming so we baled! I can deal with rain but the lightning every couple seconds gets me.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't blame you . It was one heck of a light show.


----------

